# How much did it cost u it cost me a lot!



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We went to France for 13 weeks this year, but at a cost especially in the South of France where we were paying up to 40 euros a night. Unfortunately our money tree has not fruited so well this year it cost us about 4 and a half thousand, and we are looking to finding cheaper ways of doing say an 8week trip. How do you all fund these longer holidays? Would be pleased to hear all your ideas for a more economical way of seeing France and may be a bit of Lake Garda. Any input would be most welcome.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well for a start frencfancy, stop paying 40 euros a night (ouch ouch) - no wonder the trip cost you a fortune.
We recently did 4 weeks in France, stayed on sites every night - average nightly cost of around 9 euro.
If you want to go for 13 weeks and keep costs down you'll have to look at aires, passion and other cheaper stopping places.
Unfortunately, if you visit places like the south coast then it will cost you.

No doubt there will be many posters to your question with 1001 ways to reduce costs.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> year it cost us about 4 and a half thousand, and we are looking to finding cheaper ways of doing say an 8week trip. .


Whew ! That is a lot ! Like tony says you need to start looking at French Passion sites and aires. Camping municipals are a lot cheaper and some are a delight.
Could you use a bike or public transport when you are on a site for a few days ? 
Do you eat out a lot ? Gone are the happy days of cheap but good set menus . We enjoy restaurant meals sometimes but also use the Flunch and other chain restaurants at supermarkets.
Do you use the autoroutes and pay tolls or potter down the RN for free ?
Sensitive question; are you over 60 and could flash your UK travel card or passport and get reduced entry to attractions ?

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

Lake Garda sites vary from 100 euros per month to about 500.

www.camping-belvedere.it is about 250 per month. I have not stayed there but visited them earlier in the year when looking for a long term pitch.

www.campingamicidilazise.it is about 500 euros per month.

The Italians will however negotiate!

Rapide561


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just dug the following numbers out from our last trip.

28 camp nights
2700 miles

Fuel cost 450 euro
Site fees 340 (sorry, that's around 12 euro per night not 9 I said previously).

So, around 800 euro (£550) for 4 weeks. We weren't particularly careful or frivolous with othe spending. If we did a 13 week trip at those prices it would work out around £1800. 

All the other expenses are much about the same as when at home so they can't be included as costs.

Does your £4500 include normal living expenses?
Have you deducted the savings you made by not being at home for 13 weeks?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We spent two separate 7 week spells in France this year and never spent more than 22 euros a night and then only on one site in August at Sarlat. Mostly municipal sites from about 16 euros (Beaune town centre in high season) down to about 6 euros in May in Domfront. We too went to the south for a bit and find Provence very expensive now for sites, meals and incidental drinks (necessary for people watching in cafes :lol: ). 

Keep to municipal sites, treat yourselves to meals rather than go just on speck, keep off the autoroutes unless needing to get somewhere quickly and avoid spending lots of time in Provence. Also when in towns, go to eat just off the main street where you will find every bit as much quality, if not more, at a much cheaper price.

I was mentally adding up our visa bills for the trips and had a fright until I remembered the amount of wine etc. we brought back  

Sue


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> We went to France for 13 weeks this year, it cost us about 4 and a half thousand, and we are looking to finding cheaper ways of doing say an 8week trip. .


Blimey that's living alright 8O

At the risk of repeating others suggestions

Don't use the tolled autoroutes...What's the hurry? And you miss so much.

Use the N roads and you are almost guaranteed to go through a town /village with a municipal site...Village ones can be great and we have found plenty with prices between €7-€9 per night with lecky/bar/nice river etc etc.

Eating and drinking out...That's down to what you want from life, personally I prefer a home cooked meal washed down with a few cheap(but nice) beers from the local supermarket and to watch the sun go down etc etc

We have only been to Italy once and found the Lakes campsites a tad expensive

Enjoy you next trip :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wow €40 a night 8O

You definately need to start using aires, I had a right moan to myself on our last break when we had to pay €7 for one :?

Mind you, i've got short arms and long pockets.

Seriously though, site costs in SofF can be a bit painful, especially in high season, next year, go along to the aire at Stes Maries De La Mer, park along the track with the Med on one side and an etang with flamingoes on the other and pay €6 a night, thats if the man can be bothered to find you on his moped in the morning....
Or the one at Gruissan Plage, or the one at Narbonne plage, these, and quite a few more more along the Med are all in the campsite database at a fraction of the cost of those rip off sites,>>here<< and >>here<<

pete.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Most definitely OUCH!

We have just come back from 8 weeks this time but have been over for 3-4 months.

This time though we only went as far south as the Lot valley.

We spent on Diesel 410.21€ about £277.17 at 1.48 exchange rate. (we were getting over this which was good and even topped 1.49 at on stage.)

We stayed mostly on Aires in villages/towns (never motorways) and only one night at a campsite. This was 84.90€ as we had quite a few free Aires and 3 wild camping nights.

I haven't included food as we try to stick with our home budget. Anything else like meals out is luxury items, we tend to go mostly for Plat du Jour or Menu of the day at lunchtime as you get good value for money but occassionaly will splash out on something better.

I didn't mention our 3 1/2 months away in the summer as we went to E. Europe and so for safety stayed on campsites.
In France and Germany we use Aires and Stellplatz as they are good value, some even have electric hook ups especially the German Stellplatz. Even last autumn when doing Northern Spain and Portugal we managed to find some wild camping sites and sites that took camping cheques. 
As mentioned elsewhere in the posts French municipal sites are reasonable.
We also use the Free motorways in France and the quieter roads and only rarely the peage autoroutes (usually when its convenient for us to do so)

It can be done relatively cheaply but the prices on some French Aires have gone up but autumn time they often don't charge so we had a lot of FREE nights this time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You don't say what period you were over in France. High season is going to be pricey, especially if you use full facility sites in the south. 
I've just skimmed through the replies so far, and no mention of Camping Cheques - these are very useful out of season (anytime apart from approx Mid July to end August); you can get on to good quality sites for about €15, even on the cote d'azure (we did in June). More discounts if you have a goild card.

see our Journal - link http://www.motorhomefacts.com/journal-display-jid-158.html
in 18 nights may / june we paid an average of €12.24 a night in site fees.


----------

